# Cameron Boyce, Disney star, dies at 20 after a seizure



## cots (Jul 8, 2019)

> "He was an incredibly talented performer, a remarkably caring and thoughtful person and, above all else, he was a loving and dedicated son, brother, grandson and friend. We offer our deepest condolences to his family, castmates and colleagues and join his many millions of fans in grieving his untimely passing. He will be dearly missed."



This is what Disney had to say about this unfortunate death of a real celebrity, that went out of his way to help people with the creation of a charity that made sure people had clean water to drink. Seems the guy had some sort of undisclosed medical condition that caused to have him have a seizures in his sleep. During a seizure you can choke on your lounge and die of asphyxiation. I'm not sure if this was the root cause, but that's all the information I could fine (see the links below).

This is the type of unfortunate death that should be reported on, not the death of a cowards that jump off bridges. My condolences go out to his real friends and family. If you've never seen Grown Ups or its sequel, they are both good Adam Sandler movies (which this particular actor had roles in).

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/07/entertainment/disney-channel-star-cameron-boyce-dies/index.html

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/adam-sandler-cameron-boyce-dead


----------

